# Getting Prepared for my Standard Poodle



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi all! I am so excited, my Standard Poodle was born and I get to pick him up in 6 more weeks. I need to start purchasing some items. The breeder recommended these items: 

Brush 
Kennel - size medium or a large that can be adjusted to a smaller size while potty training
Leash
Harness - I prefer a figure eight harness by “Size Right!” - size small - 5/8'' width, 18 to 24 inch girth. You can order it through Amazon.com. Keep in mind you should *never* leave your puppy in a harness if you are unable to watch him.
Food - Your puppy has been eating Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice dog food. (Costco brand - Lamb and Rice formula) 
NuVet Plus Supplement -
Nature's Miracle Pet Cleaner and Clorox Anywhere Hard Surface spray
















I would like to know if anyone has specific suggestions on:

Brush - what kind, a link please. I've researched and found so many, I guess it depends on the coat. Whats a good starter and do I need a spray too?
Kennel - this is what I am getting, thoughts? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AT3M4/ref=crt_ewc_img_huc_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
I am going with the figure eight harness that was recommended. My husband said we may need a training collar later but I oppose of this! He raised Akitas his whole life. 
Toys- any toy recommendations or types would be nice.
Treats for puppies and puppy training, I need suggestions here. 
I appreciate any and all the help I can get. I will also be purchasing the obvious stuff such as bowls, potty pads, wipes, etc. Thank you and here are some pictures of the liter for you to enjoy.


----------



## GoldieMom20 (Dec 9, 2020)

We had a slicker brush which our spoo puppy hated and on the recommendation B of this group got a pin brush instead. It works fine in the floofy puppy hair (our guy doesn’t tangle at all so I’ve used no sprays—-we’ve already done 3 baths though.... puppies can get really gross and wipes don’t cut it!)

The 36” crate should last a little while but at 3.5 months, mine already hits the top of the crate sitting down. I’m still using the divider but probably won’t need it much longer. We have a 24” in our room for sleeping with no divider now at his age. He is soooo long. I’m sure we’ll need the even bigger crate soon enough.

We got a Ruffwear harness that has a front clip and rear clip. The front clip is good for not pulling. I like it but it’s a pain to get on with the mouthing puppies do! Agree on the tension collars.

Skip the potty pads unless you want them to pee in the house.

a flat buckle collar
My spoo loves the squirrel log soft toy, the lambie soft toy and those tug soft toys with squeakers but no stuffing.
Multipet Lamb Chop Classic Plush Toy (3 Sizes) https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00X3C1OXY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_TXB8VT01RDVMJKTV6WEA
Outward Hound Hide-A-Squirrel Squeaky Puzzle Plush Dog Toy - Hide and Seek Activity for Dogs https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B005VS9WO6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_FVWF9XFE7G4NT3ZBQ2GH
ZippyPaws - Skinny Peltz No Stuffing Squeaky Plush Dog Toy, Fox, Raccoon, and Squirrel - Large https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00P0YQYYW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_KJYM7PMJV1KFKE3VQ606 (he has successfully accessed the squeakers so these don’t last but They’re by far his favorite)
Lickimats
Puzzle feeder
Kongs 

I like the freeze dried liver treats, the blue bits and anything you can make into small pieces. Some people like Zukes but my pup didn’t care for them. He eats leaves so his standards are quite low. You can also use kibble for low value.

I’m still researching food options so won’t comment there. You’ll need to at least start on what he’s eating now. Congratulations!!

(picture description: pup in 36” crate at 14 weeks hitting the top!)


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I would size up to a 42" kennel. My boy outgrew his 36" when he was around 6 months old. Poodles have surprisingly long legs, so you can't really go by weight.

I agree with you; no choke chains or prong collars on a puppy, and I would avoid using one on an adult. Poodles tend to be both sensitive and eager to please once they get out adolescence. (Puppyhood will bring tantrums and testing, as with any youngster.) It's a much different personality type than an Akita or or a Shepherd. Bullying a poodle tends to just get you an unhappy shut down poodle. 

If you haven't yet, get a copy of Ian Dunbar's "Before and After You Get Your Puppy." He has lots of useful information to get you through the first few months of puppyhood.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

GoldieMom20 said:


> We had a slicker brush which our spoo puppy hated and on the recommendation B of this group got a pin brush instead. It works fine in the floofy puppy hair (our guy doesn’t tangle at all so I’ve used no sprays—-we’ve already done 3 baths though.... puppies can get really gross and wipes don’t cut it!)
> 
> The 36” crate should last a little while but at 3.5 months, mine already hits the top of the crate sitting down. I’m still using the divider but probably won’t need it much longer. We have a 24” in our room for sleeping with no divider now at his age. He is soooo long. I’m sure we’ll need the even bigger crate soon enough.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is great information, thank you so much. Your


cowpony said:


> I would size up to a 42" kennel. My boy outgrew his 36" when he was around 6 months old. Poodles have surprisingly long legs, so you can't really go by weight.
> 
> I agree with you; no choke chains or prong collars on a puppy, and I would avoid using one on an adult. Poodles tend to be both sensitive and eager to please once they get out adolescence. (Puppyhood will bring tantrums and testing, as with any youngster.) It's a much different personality type than an Akita or or a Shepherd. Bullying a poodle tends to just get you an unhappy shut down poodle.
> 
> If you haven't yet, get a copy of Ian Dunbar's "Before and After You Get Your Puppy." He has lots of useful information to get you through the first few months of puppyhood.


Thank you so much for this great information and recommendations. I'll go with the larger crate and look for a brush with pins. 

When I first met my husband he had an Akita who was so aggressive, he bit my cousin near her eye when she pet him and he only respected my husband. I had to make him give his dog to his sister because he would trap my 5-year-old son against the wall if we left them alone in the same room 

I did so much research on dogs and decided on a Poodle a few years ago but was waiting for a good time for my family to get one, when we were ready to dedicate ourselves. Luckily, my husband has lots of training experience but unfortunately he is used to training more aggressive dogs. He wants a German Shepherd in a few years, but the Poodle is mine and I'm in charge of taking care of him and training him .

Going to order the book as well, thank you so much for the recommendations!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

GoldieMom20 said:


> We had a slicker brush which our spoo puppy hated and on the recommendation B of this group got a pin brush instead. It works fine in the floofy puppy hair (our guy doesn’t tangle at all so I’ve used no sprays—-we’ve already done 3 baths though.... puppies can get really gross and wipes don’t cut it!)
> 
> The 36” crate should last a little while but at 3.5 months, mine already hits the top of the crate sitting down. I’m still using the divider but probably won’t need it much longer. We have a 24” in our room for sleeping with no divider now at his age. He is soooo long. I’m sure we’ll need the even bigger crate soon enough.
> 
> ...


By the way, Goldie is beautiful!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Depending on how your husband learned to train, he might need to revamp his style. Just a different dog personality. It's kind of like how a high school teacher might need to approach the theater kids a bit differently than the football players.

Something also to be aware of is that poodles are both bouncy and mouthy. They were originally bred to run through marshes, jumping up to get a better view over the grasses, and retrieve waterfowl. Their instincts, therefore, are to playfully jump and grab onto things. Some people mistake this mouthing for aggression. It's not, but it can nevertheless be a problem. Ian Dunbar gets a lot of recommendations here because he addresses puppy mouthing in helpful detail.

Two more recommendations. You will almost definitely want an exercise pen. I use a Toddleroo play yard intended for small children. You may also want baby gates.


----------



## GoldieMom20 (Dec 9, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> By the way, Goldie is beautiful!


Thanks! he’s actually “Ranger”... I was a Golden mom before switching to poodles!! 😂


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We used zukes training treats. Be aware that glycerine can make their poopy super soft or cause diarrhea. So, keep an eye on the ingredient.

Basil's a year old and we use a combination of the zukes and amazon wag training treats. 

It's a pain in the butt to cut big treats into smaller pieces for training, but you can.

You want to be somewhat aware to limit salty treats like jerky because it will mess with their water & pee regulation.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

GoldieMom20 said:


> Thanks! he’s actually “Ranger”... I was a Golden mom before switching to poodles!! 😂


I wanted a Goldendoodle for a long time but then realized that all the traits I wanted were Poodle traits...then I saw one hiking in Utah and I was fine for! 😍


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Depending on how your husband learned to train, he might need to revamp his style. Just a different dog personality. It's kind of like how a high school teacher might need to approach the theater kids a bit differently than the football players.
> 
> Something also to be aware of is that poodles are both bouncy and mouthy. They were originally bred to run through marshes, jumping up to get a better view over the grasses, and retrieve waterfowl. Their instincts, therefore, are to playfully jump and grab onto things. Some people mistake this mouthing for aggression. It's not, but it can nevertheless be a problem. Ian Dunbar gets a lot of recommendations here because he addresses puppy mouthing in helpful detail.
> 
> Two more recommendations. You will almost definitely want an exercise pen. I use a Toddleroo play yard intended for small children. You may also want baby gates.


Funny analogy because I was a student of the arts, media, theater and my husband a football player 🤣 I found the book at my local library and I'm picking it up later today. Do you keep the pen inside or out? I'm not sure I have indoor space for that 🤔


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

jessiemarielo said:


> Funny analogy because I was a student of the arts, media, theater and my husband a football player 🤣 I found the nook at my local library and I'm picking it up later today. Do you keep the pen inside out out? I'm not sure I have indoor space for that 🤔


It's inside. The basic idea is to give the puppy a bit more space than a crate while preventing him from peeing behind the sofa or chewing the stereo cables.


----------



## GoldieMom20 (Dec 9, 2020)

GoldieMom20 said:


> Thanks! he’s actually “Ranger”... I was a Golden mom before switching to poodles!! 😂





cowpony said:


> It's inside. The basic idea is to give the puppy a bit more space than a crate while preventing him from peeing behind the sofa or chewing the stereo cables.


we use ours outside, too, as the mouthy puppy phase isn’t fun for our kids when they’re playing but puppy wants to be outside with us. Also means he eats fewer rocks, leaves and sticks! lol We struggled with it indoors as it became an indoor bathroom so we put it away for a little while and only use it outside.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If you can, I’d encourage your husband to read the book, too. It’s important to get your whole household on the same page when raising such a sensitive, intelligent breed. If you can attend puppy classes together, even better!

This not only helped us raise Peggy properly, it significantly reduced marital tensions! Lol. It’s no fun having to constantly nag your spouse to do this with the puppy, and don’t do that, and on it goes. You’re annoyed, your spouse is annoyed, and the poodle ends up just plain confused (or worse).

I also strongly encourage you to make space for an indoor exercise pen. It was a game changer for us. We ended up using it for all of Peggy’s first year. She learned to be very comfortable in there, and was in it pretty much whenever we couldn’t keep our eyes on her. It sets great, clear boundaries, and reduces stress for humans _and_ poodles.

We used Frisco brand (from Chewy) for both her crate and pen. By 8 months, Peggy needed a 48” crate to sleep comfortably through the night.


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

GoldieMom20 said:


> He eats leaves so his standards are quite low.


Sorry, I just have to interject here and thank @GoldieMom20 for the deep chuckle 😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> Treats for puppies and puppy training, I need suggestions here.


Soft, simple treats are best, and I recommend writing down whatever your pup eats in case you need to connect the dots between food sensitivities and triggers.

Boil up a bunch of chicken breasts, chop into kernel-sized pieces, freeze in a single layer and then toss into a freezer bag. Or you can try low-fat string cheese, which is Peggy’s favorite. It’s easy to break into small pieces, and doesn’t make a mess in pockets. You can also hold the whole thing and let your puppy kibble when being exposed to something particularly scary or exciting for the first time.

At home we use mostly kibble as training treats. Just make sure your puppy has water available 24/7.

For meal kibble, we feed Farmina Ancestral Grains. And for training/random rewards, we feed Honest Kitchen Whole Food Clusters.

For teething, puppy Kongs (especially the tire shape) are great. You can stuff and freeze them.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> If you can, I’d encourage your husband to read the book, too. It’s important to get your whole household on the same page when raising such a sensitive, intelligent breed. If you can attend puppy classes together, even better!
> 
> This not only helped us raise Peggy properly, it significantly reduced marital tensions! Lol. It’s no fun having to constantly nag your spouse to do this with the puppy, and don’t do that, and on it goes. You’re annoyed, your spouse is annoyed, and the poodle ends up just plain confused (or worse).
> 
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. Great tips. Looking into the pen now and I will get the hubby on board!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Great tips. Looking into the pen now and I will get the hubby on board!


Here’s Peggy’s old puppy setup. The crate was covered by a thin black blanket at night and during nap times, open only on the couch or wall side for air flow:










I was relieved when we were able to dismantle it and reclaim our living space, but I have no regrets about using it and will use it again for future puppies, God willing.  We also occasionally moved it to different locations, to accommodate our Christmas tree, visiting guests, etc. My only rule was that it had to stay in a central location.

Now Peggy’s crate is in the bedroom, which I highly recommend. Otherwise you won’t know until it’s (way) too late if your poodle has digestive upset and urgently needs a late-night or early morning poo. Traumatic for all.

We keep a water dish mounted on the inside of the crate for 24/7 access.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s Peggy’s old puppy setup. The crate was covered by a thin black blanket at night and during nap times, open only on the couch or wall side for air flow:
> 
> View attachment 475219
> 
> ...


Wow, I love this. It isn't as big as I had pictured and that's a great idea to dismantle it when needed such as having guests over. Do you recall the brand of crate and pen? I love how it all flows together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> Wow, I love this. It isn't as big as I had pictured and that's a great idea to dismantle it when needed such as having guests over. Do you recall the brand of crate and pen? I love how it all flows together.


Yep, all Frisco! That’s the 36” crate, which belonged to my mini. Peggy grew out of it super fast so we upgraded to 48”. Technically she still fit, but she started having restless nights because she’d hit the sides trying to get comfortable.

The pen is the 36” version, which means we had to teach Peggy to respect it. She easily could have gone up and over. 

FRISCO Heavy Duty Fold & Carry Double Door Collapsible Wire Dog Crate, 36 inch - Chewy.com









FRISCO Dog & Small Pet Wire Exercise Pen with Step-Through Door, Black, 36-in - Chewy.com


Buy Frisco Dog & Small Pet Wire Exercise Pen with Step-Through Door, Black, 36-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(We replaced the pan in the crate with a homemade plywood version. It was so stinky, like plastic/chemicals. I wish they’d sell metal trays as standard like they used to.)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PTP would you get the 36" x-pen again if you had a do-over, or would you get a taller one? I'm planning on getting a 36" one because I really don't want a 42" one in the living room. Space is limited as it is! It's just too tall adding to the eyesore of it all. I figure if he grows up in it, it should be easy to train him to respect it. Is it?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> PTP would you get the 36" again if you had a do-over, or would you get a taller one? I'm planning on getting a 36" one because I really don't want a 42" one in the living room. It's just too tall adding to the eyesore of it all. I figure if he grows up in it, it should be easy to train him to respect it. Is it?


I would get the exact same pen again, but would be fully prepared for the chance it might not go so smoothly. All it took to get Peggy not to jump on the sides was ignoring her if she did, then praising her and rewarding her (with either a treat or her freedom) the _moment_ her paws hit the ground. We also spent a lot of time in there with her, feeding her kibble or treats by hand, holding a chew for her, playing with toys, or just letting her nap in our lap. And we never put her in there as punishment, or “put” her in there at all. She always had to go in freely. We made sure it was a happy place.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This photo of my very dazed husband will always make me laugh:










Puppy life is exhausting. Lol.

Here are some pics of this same set-up as Peggy got a little older:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(Note: She can easily jump that high—and higher!—from a standstill.)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This photo of my very dazed husband will always make me laugh:
> 
> View attachment 475230
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the feedback. That will be me in a month! When you didn't have her confined in there, did you leave the x-pen door open so she could go in on her own, and did she? How long did you use the x-pen? Assuming you don't still use the pen, did she have any issues when you got rid of it?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Thanks very much for the feedback. That will be me in a month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be you! Lol! Sleep all you can until then. 

We left the pen door open when she wasn’t in there because her water bowl was mounted inside the crate. She generally only went in to get a drink or if she was getting a special (i.e. messy) treat that she knew she only got in her pen.

At around 15.5 months, we removed the pen and left just the crate there with her “pen bed” next to it. Shortly after that, we moved the crate into the bedroom and left just the bed in its place.

The transition wasn’t too bad, but we didn’t mess with her routine. Peggy always ate her dinner in her pen and then rested in her pen bed while we had ours. So with the pen gone, we needed to remind her that she still was expected to stay put. We started by putting a very lightweight leash on her and clipping it to her crate, and then treated her frequently throughout our meal, as long as she stayed laying down in her bed next to the crate. We very slowly reduced the frequency of the treats to one or two at the start and mid-meal, and then another right before we released her.

When the crate was moved to the bedroom, we started tucking the end of the leash under her bed, so she’d think she was tethered. Then one evening we forgot that part and she stayed put, so that’s our current routine.

The biggest challenge has been the occasional evening when we want to watch a movie and she decides it’s Peggy time. Usually she settles fine, but when she’s got those ants in her pants, we now find it’s best to send her to her crate for a snack and a snooze. We just have to say “nap” and she hustles herself in there. Like a toddler, she doesn’t always know she’s tired until she’s given no choice but to sleep. It was nice with the pen, because she could nap while still being a part of the action. But oh well. It’s a rare occasion that she’s apart from us.

P.S. @jessiemarielo, I hope this is all helpful for you, too! I don’t want to hijack your thread.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Not a big fan of breeders who require purchase of NuVet supplement. Feed your dog a quality food and you won't need a dietary supplement (same as humans). The link that breeders provide for purchase of these supplements gives them a kick-back for every item bought through the link.

PTP, I love that set-up. It's self preservation to provide your dog a safe place to be while you can't directly supervise their activities.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Tip on X-pen purchase: get one with a door for easy access. You don't want to be lifting the puppy over the panels. Lifting from that angle isn't healthy for your back, and it's best not to let the pup realize _over_ is a possibility. Mine is similar to this.









NORTH STATES 3-in-1 Arched Metal Superyard Dog Gate, Bronze - Chewy.com


Buy North States 3-in-1 Arched Metal Superyard Dog Gate, Bronze at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That will be you! Lol! Sleep all you can until then.
> 
> We left the pen door open when she wasn’t in there because her water bowl was mounted inside the crate. She generally only went in to get a drink or if she was getting a special (i.e. messy) treat that she knew she only got in her pen.
> 
> ...





PeggyTheParti said:


> We left the pen door open when she wasn’t in there
> 
> At around 15.5 months, we removed the pen and left just the crate there with her “pen bed” next to it. Shortly after that, we moved the crate into the bedroom and left just the bed in its place.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm sure @jessiemarielo won't mind as it's all the same subject, so not really a hijack! We all (poodle owners to be) have many of the same questions. BTW @jessiemarielo, thanks for asking these questions. I'm getting my spoo in just over 3 weeks! I definitely second the book recommendation!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That will be you! Lol! Sleep all you can until then.
> 
> We left the pen door open when she wasn’t in there because her water bowl was mounted inside the crate. She generally only went in to get a drink or if she was getting a special (i.e. messy) treat that she knew she only got in her pen.
> 
> ...


I just read your message and yes, it is very helpful. I plan to follow the same process. I actually have a 3 and 4 year old so I'm used to putting kiddos to nap! haha
I actually ordered both the 48" crate and 36" pen last night. Thank you so much for the pictures and the breakdown of how you handled everything. I wasn't too fond of having a pen and crate in my home and last week I would've laughed at the idea of having that in my living space. Yesterday, I went my a family member's house to drop off a birthday gift and their puppy was a hot mess, bolting out the front door and up the street, running in circles and into neighbor's driveways. Seeing this first hand just made me realize the importance of both the pen and the crate AND honestly, a year or a bit longer is a small sacrifice to pay of having those items in the home but a larger reward of a happy, trained dog that knows it's boundaries. 

So thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I think without posting this thread I would of never considered or knew about how important both the crate and the pen would be! Now they are ordered and I'm a little step closer to being ready for my pup


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> Tip on X-pen purchase: get one with a door for easy access. You don't want to be lifting the puppy over the panels. Lifting from that angle isn't healthy for your back, and it's best not to let the pup realize _over_ is a possibility. Mine is similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. The Frisco pen I linked has a door, but you do have to step over an elevated threshold.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> I just read your message and yes, it is very helpful. I plan to follow the same process. I actually have a 3 and 4 year old so I'm used to putting kiddos to nap! haha
> I actually ordered both the 48" crate and 36" pen last night. Thank you so much for the pictures and the breakdown of how you handled everything. I wasn't too fond of having a pen and crate in my home and last week I would've laughed at the idea of having that in my living space. Yesterday, I went my a family member's house to drop off a birthday gift and their puppy was a hot mess, bolting out the front door and up the street, running in circles and into neighbor's driveways. Seeing this first hand just made me realize the importance of both the pen and the crate AND honestly, a year or a bit longer is a small sacrifice to pay of having those items in the home but a larger reward of a happy, trained dog that knows it's boundaries.
> 
> So thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! I think without posting this thread I would of never considered or knew about how important both the crate and the pen would be! Now they are ordered and I'm a little step closer to being ready for my pup


This makes me so happy! Not only will it give you some much needed breaks from watching your puppy, it will set them up for success. So much easier to prevent these behaviors altogether if puppy never has a chance to bolt out the front door, destroy your favourite shoes, etc.

We gave Peggy loads of things to destroy in her pen, to satisfy her urge to chew a variety or textures. The only rule was that she could only destroy them in her pen. This a) made it clear what she was allowed to chew and b) contained the mess! Cardboard was a favourite. Just have to make sure your puppy isn’t interested in eating whatever you give them.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

I messaged you


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

scooterscout99 said:


> Not a big fan of breeders who require purchase of NuVet supplement. Feed your dog a quality food and you won't need a dietary supplement (same as humans). The link that breeders provide for purchase of these supplements gives them a kick-back for every item bought through the link.
> 
> PTP, I love that set-up. It's self preservation to provide your dog a safe place to be while you can't directly supervise their activities.


Can you recommend a good quality food? Also, should I start out with the Costco brand the breeder is using then transition to a new food little by little?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

jessiemarielo said:


> Can you recommend a good quality food? Also, should I start out with the Costco brand the breeder is using then transition to a new food little by little?


Kirkland is a pretty decent food for the price, from what I've heard, so if you want to keep with it, you should be fine.

I've fed a lot of different foods to a lot of different dogs over the years, and we seem to keep coming back to Purina Pro Plan.

And NuVet is a multi-level marketing scheme. You buy the stuff from the breeder, and they get a commission for it. A lot of breeders involved in it require that you purchase if through them and give it to your dog, and not doing so voids any health guarantee they offer (nifty little way of getting out of holding up their end of the agreement, if you ask me). It's usually enough to make me skeptical of their breeding practices.


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> And NuVet is a multi-level marketing scheme. You buy the stuff from the breeder, and they get a commission for it. A lot of breeders involved in it require that you purchase if through them and give it to your dog, and not doing so voids any health guarantee they offer (nifty little way of getting out of holding up their end of the agreement, if you ask me). It's usually enough to make me skeptical of their breeding practices.


WOOWWWWW. I had no idea about this, thank you for sharing this info - that is sketchy FOR SURE. Even without the health guarantee voiding, not mentioning they get a commission while telling new dog owners it’s vital for their dog’s health is absolutely suss. 😒


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

As I anticipate bringing my puppy home on the 16th, any suggestion on how to protect hardwood floor inside the X pen? A tarp with an old sheet over it? Thanks!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Sarah S said:


> As I anticipate bringing my puppy home on the 16th, any suggestion on how to protect hardwood floor inside the X pen? A tarp with an old sheet over it? Thanks!


I would use a tarp for sure and then some sort of grippy floor to help growing puppy joints. An old sheet is just a toy to rip up. A large hard rubber mat is an option. I used rubber garage floor tiles purchased from Home Depot. I put a layer of pee pads underneath the tiles which is very helpful if you have a late bloomer for potty training.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

My vet had a "puppy package" with her vaccines that included two nail clippings. It's something you could learn to do at home. A $30-40 dremel on Amazon will pay for itself after 2 attempts versus paying $15-20 a visit, if that's an incentive. Granted, you will have to desensitize the puppy to the sound and vibrations. 

Basil lays on the edge of my bed, and I sit on a footstool and make them short, nice and smooth. The process wasn't always pretty. She would resist the vibrations, but she's a good girl now at 11 months. I can recheck my work by using my cell light under her nail to see where the quick is.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> My vet had a "puppy package" with her vaccines that included two nail clippings. It's something you could learn to do at home. A $30-40 dremel on Amazon will pay for itself after 2 attempts versus paying $15-20 a visit, if that's an incentive. Granted, you will have to desensitize the puppy to the sound and vibrations.
> 
> Basil lays on the edge of my bed, and I sit on a footstool and make them short, nice and smooth. The process wasn't always pretty. She would resist the vibrations, but she's a good girl now at 11 months. I can recheck my work by using my cell light under her nail to see where the quick is.


This is exactly what I need, exact details of items to purchase. I will definitely be doing them myself. Thank you! 
**adds to cart 🛒

Any specific recommendations on a brush? I found some with good reviews but they are unavailable on Amazon!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Here are the most recent photos of the pups. I pick my boy up on April 30th! We are so excited. Some items I still need to purchase are treats, food, a pin brush (recommendations?), leash and harness (again, specific recommendations welcomed..I'm confused about what size to get). Thanks all!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

By the way here are some of the items I'm looking at:


Dremel 7300
Chewy.com -Dremel 7760
Petsmart has a Wahl for $10 but it looks a bit cheap

Brushes
Safari Brush
Finger Brush - I use this for my daughter with really curly hair and wondering if it's a good option 🤔


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes harness size advice! I have an easy walk size medium that I got at a great price so I could resist but I’m sure it’ll be too big to start off. Anyone happen to know the chest size of a ten week old spoo puppy?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I have no experience with either of the pin brushes you found. I have been pretty happy with the #1 All Systems pin brush. In my experience you want to avoid cheap plastic brushes that generate static. This brush is plastic, but it seems to have been constructed with some kind of anti-static treatment. 

You will also probably want a greyhound comb. (Watch videos on line combing to see how to use a comb in conjunction with a pin or slicker brush.) I find there really is a difference between a cheap comb and a good one. I finally dropped the money on a good Chris Christensen butter comb and never bought another comb after that. Features of the worst combs I've bought: 

Plastic pieces (made static and broke easily)
Poorly milled teeth (rough edges caught in hair)
Poor assembly (teeth fell out)
Ordinary steel (rusted)
I like to use a V-rake dematter in addition to a comb.

Chicken flavor toothpaste and a toothbrush. You can buy them in kits.

I used Kurgo harnesses on my guys. Galen was in a size small Tru-Fit initially. Get the regular buckles, not the extra strong ones. The regular buckles are easier to manage on a squirming puppy.


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

cowpony said:


> I have no experience with either of the pin brushes you found. I have been pretty happy with the #1 All Systems pin brush. In my experience you want to avoid cheap plastic brushes that generate static. This brush is plastic, but it seems to have been constructed with some kind of anti-static treatment.
> 
> You will also probably want a greyhound comb. (Watch videos on line combing to see how to use a comb in conjunction with a pin or slicker brush.) I find there really is a difference between a cheap comb and a good one. I finally dropped the money on a good Chris Christensen butter comb and never bought another comb after that. Features of the worst combs I've bought:
> 
> ...





cowpony said:


> I have no experience with either of the pin brushes you found. I have been pretty happy with the #1 All Systems pin brush. In my experience you want to avoid cheap plastic brushes that generate static. This brush is plastic, but it seems to have been constructed with some kind of anti-static treatment.
> 
> You will also probably want a greyhound comb. (Watch videos on line combing to see how to use a comb in conjunction with a pin or slicker brush.) I find there really is a difference between a cheap comb and a good one. I finally dropped the money on a good Chris Christensen butter comb and never bought another comb after that. Features of the worst combs I've bought:
> 
> ...


My breeder had the same recommendations. All Systems brush and best comb you can afford. 
Do you use the Kurgo harness both for the car and for walking? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sarah S said:


> Do you use the Kurgo harness both for the car and for walking? Thanks for the advice!


Depending on the life stage, yes. I used a Kurgo harness to introduce all my spoos to walking on a leash. When they are babies they have no clue what a leash is. Typically they run in circles around me and hit the end of the leash hard many times. I like them to wear a harness until their necks are a bit stronger and they understand that leashes are 6 feet long. Pogo needed to graduate to an Easy Walk harness, as he was a terrible puller. I probably would have stuck with a Kurgo for him, but his harness didn't have a front clip. The new ones do. Snarky was fine with a martingale in his senior years, as is Galen now.

I used a Kurgo (a model no longer made) in the car for both Pogo and Snarky for a few years. I had a Subaru Impreza at the time. I clipped each dog to a seat belt in the back seat; they either lay down on the seat and slept or sat up to watch the scenery. I used an over-sized cat carrier for Galen, as I had sold the Subaru by the time he came along.


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Depending on the life stage, yes. I used a Kurgo harness to introduce all my spoos to walking on a leash. When they are babies they have no clue what a leash is. Typically they run in circles around me and hit the end of the leash hard many times. I like them to wear a harness until their necks are a bit stronger and they understand that leashes are 6 feet long. Pogo needed to graduate to an Easy Walk harness, as he was a terrible puller. I probably would have stuck with a Kurgo for him, but his harness didn't have a front clip. The new ones do. Snarky was fine with a martingale in his senior years, as is Galen now.
> 
> I used a Kurgo (a model no longer made) in the car for both Pogo and Snarky for a few years. I had a Subaru Impreza at the time. I clipped each dog to a seat belt in the back seat; they either lay down on the seat and slept or sat up to watch the scenery. I used an over-sized cat carrier for Galen, as I had sold the Subaru by the time he came along.


Thanks. That’s very helpful!


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

My dogs always barf at some point. I keep underpads on hand. When my dog starts to retch, I put an underpad under him and it saves me from having to wash sheets or otherwise cleanup. Just fold up the underpad and toss it in the trash. I keep one next to the bed, one under a couch cover, etc.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sarah S said:


> As I anticipate bringing my puppy home on the 16th, any suggestion on how to protect hardwood floor inside the X pen? A tarp with an old sheet over it? Thanks!


I bought an 8'x12' piece of vinyl (linoleum) and covered my floor with it. It lays flat, looks good, is waterproof, and simple to put down. You can cut it to fit with scissors. Cost $90 total. Look at the lower left corner and you'll see the edge of the vinyl where it covers the hardwood.


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I bought an 8'x12' piece of vinyl (linoleum) and covered my floor with it. It lays flat, looks good, is waterproof, and simple to put down. You can cut it to fit with scissors. Cost $90 total. Look at the lower left corner and you'll see the edge of the vinyl where it covers the hardwood.


Such a great idea!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Depending on the life stage, yes. I used a Kurgo harness to introduce all my spoos to walking on a leash. When they are babies they have no clue what a leash is. Typically they run in circles around me and hit the end of the leash hard many times. I like them to wear a harness until their necks are a bit stronger and they understand that leashes are 6 feet long. Pogo needed to graduate to an Easy Walk harness, as he was a terrible puller. I probably would have stuck with a Kurgo for him, but his harness didn't have a front clip. The new ones do. Snarky was fine with a martingale in his senior years, as is Galen now.
> 
> I used a Kurgo (a model no longer made) in the car for both Pogo and Snarky for a few years. I had a Subaru Impreza at the time. I clipped each dog to a seat belt in the back seat; they either lay down on the seat and slept or sat up to watch the scenery. I used an over-sized cat carrier for Galen, as I had sold the Subaru by the time he came along.


This is so helpful! I had no clue about clipping the dog onto the seat belt while driving! We're a family of 5 with two car seats, so I may need to put the dog in the trunk space (volvo xc60) when we're all together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> This is so helpful! I had no clue about clipping the dog onto the seat belt while driving! We're a family of 5 with two car seats, so I may need to put the dog in the trunk space (volvo xc60) when we're all together.


I would verify your car’s crumple zones before putting a pup back there.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Sarah S said:


> Thanks. That’s very helpful!


What size on the harness do you use? Will I need to get a small, then upgrade later or just go with the medium? Thanks!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sarah S said:


> Such a great idea!


FYI, Home Depot.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

jessiemarielo said:


> What size on the harness do you use? Will I need to get a small, then upgrade later or just go with the medium? Thanks!


I went through three sizes of both harnesses and collars. My pups outgrew the small ones quickly, within a few weeks. However, I spent the money because I wanted to get the pup used to wearing one. Having the pup used to wearing a harness seemed to help when it came time to wear other things too, like life jackets and sweaters.


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

Do most adult Spoos wear large Kurgo harnesses?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

YMMV. I've heard some people say Kurgo doesn't fit their dog. I have used a size large on my three standards, ranging from Galen at 45 pounds to Pogo at his peak weight of 70 pounds. Spoos can be awkward to fit, due to their relatively deep but narrow chests. Some people have said they can't get the Kurgo to go around the chest while fitting properly in front. I haven't had that issue, but every dog is different.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Do you have a vet lined up?

a week before Basil came home I reached out to introduce myself, and to schedule a Appt #1. My current vet isn't taking on any new families right now... Not sure what your local situation is.

Your vet is going to be your #1 resource on health because they will be hands on versus a internet community. But, still post if your stressed out or need assurance if X is normal.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Do you have a vet lined up?
> 
> a week before Basil came home I reached out to introduce myself, and to schedule a Appt #1. My current vet isn't taking on any new families right now... Not sure what your local situation is.
> 
> Your vet is going to be your #1 resource on health because they will be hands on versus a internet community. But, still post if your stressed out or need assurance if X is normal.


I do not. I need to begin researching and calling around.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

What kibble brands/types can I put into the Kong or Toys for my new pup? Any specific recommendations?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> What kibble brands/types can I put into the Kong or Toys for my new pup? Any specific recommendations?


Find out from your breeder what they are feeding your pup... They are most likely feeding some puppy formula kibble. Then, you could either choose to change it or keep feeding it. See what they recommend for transitioning. They probably have a special go-home bundle for you.

Basil's been on the acana puppy/junior kibble, and her breeder said to just keep her on that until a year-and-a-half-old. It's her staple. I had a "if it's not broken then don't fix it" mindset.

I put shredded instapot chicken thighs in her kong. I just wait till they come on sale for $0.98/lb and get $100 worth. You can get creative. We still reuse our puppy size kongs.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Find out from your breeder what they are feeding your pup... They are most likely feeding some puppy formula kibble. Then, you could either choose to change it or keep feeding it. See what they recommend for transitioning. They probably have a special go-home bundle for you.
> 
> Basil's been on the acana puppy/junior kibble, and her breeder said to just keep her on that until a year-and-a-half-old. It's her staple. I had a "if it's not broken then don't fix it" mindset.
> 
> I put shredded instapot chicken thighs in her kong. I just wait till they come on sale for $0.98/lb and get $100 worth. You can get creative. We still reuse our puppy size kongs.


Thank you!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

I started reading _Before and After Getting Your Puppy by _Dr. Ian Dunbar and the book suggests the pup having a designated potty/toilet area. Out of curiosity, does anyone out there have a toilet for their dog? Do you just use a certain area of the yard? Any area of the yard? If you have a potty/toilet area is it just grassy yard or something specific? 

I want to add, that reading how to property house train a dog and make them become accustomed to chew toys makes so much sense to me. I am so happy for this community and the suggestions you have all given me. I have purchased the Frisco crate and pen and I would have NEVER known to do that or imagined to have those items in my home. Nor would I have ever read a book about what do know about raising a dog! 

Thank you all so much for the wonderful tips, suggestions, recommendations, etc. 

Jessica


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

My tried and true method that takes about a week.

Pup wakes up and immediately goes out the designated door to his designated potty area. I tell him to hurry up (my preferred command) and reward him for doing his duty. Feed him and he goes out again just in case. Then I take him out every 2 hours throughout the day until bedtime. I reduce the timeline to every 90 minutes if he has an accident before the 2 hours are up. Basically, before and after every feeding, then every 2 hours. 

I ALWAYS take him out before play unless we're playing outside and finally right before bed. I do this regardless of when he was last out.

I always use the same door and the same area while in training. Always use the hurry up command and reward with a treat. I always remember that if the pup has accident in the house it's my fault. I find this method works whether I have a yard or have to walk him. Finally, anytime he gets excited (doorbell rings, loud noise, company comes, etc., ) he goes out. I'll put him out before playing with him in the house because I find they always get excited and have an accident after a couple of minutes.

During the day I always keep an eye on the pup for signs that he has to go out. If working, I always take a week off to housebreak my new pup.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> I started reading _Before and After Getting Your Puppy by _Dr. Ian Dunbar and the book suggests the pup having a designated potty/toilet area. Out of curiosity, does anyone out there have a toilet for their dog? Do you just use a certain area of the yard? Any area of the yard? If you have a potty/toilet area is it just grassy yard or something specific?
> 
> I want to add, that reading how to property house train a dog and make them become accustomed to chew toys makes so much sense to me. I am so happy for this community and the suggestions you have all given me. I have purchased the Frisco crate and pen and I would have NEVER known to do that or imagined to have those items in my home. Nor would I have ever read a book about what do know about raising a dog!
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a yard and a house.. pleaes corect me if I'm wrong. So, potty training is in your control, but it also not _in_ your control. Arond 6 months is when they can hold their bladder longer, and you can expect to live a normal life - not to the mercy of "_when did they poop or pee last?"_. It just takes time for them to grow, and they grow like a weed. Inside you typically see potty pads used, and outside you use the grass. 

So, certain areas... yes and no.

Grass - The one thing to be cautious with during the first 1-4 weeks with you is new puppy catching germs and bacteria from other dogs, or their *feces*. What does that mean? Avoid the grass where ALL the public neighborhood dogs pee. Be a little selective in what surfaces your pup touches. Kids just like puppies can touch gross surfaces without knowing it. Give the vaccines and shots time to boost your puppys immune system before letting them explore the world 100%.

If you have a yard, cool. You can train boundaries if you care to (or not).

I have a feeling you'll catch on to this part once you get puppy in hand.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, I used a used a specific spot when potty training Peggy. Just a little clump of vegetation she naturally gravitated to. That wasn’t the only spot she went, but it was the place we’d race to hourly for a pee, then we’d walk about 20 feet, back and forth, to see if she needed a poo. This is still our routine, 1.5 years later (except much less frequently).

I do find that dogs prefer a larger area for pooping than peeing. They don’t like to step where they’ve previously gone.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> My vet had a "puppy package" with her vaccines that included two nail clippings. It's something you could learn to do at home. A $30-40 dremel on Amazon will pay for itself after 2 attempts versus paying $15-20 a visit, if that's an incentive. Granted, you will have to desensitize the puppy to the sound and vibrations.
> 
> Basil lays on the edge of my bed, and I sit on a footstool and make them short, nice and smooth. The process wasn't always pretty. She would resist the vibrations, but she's a good girl now at 11 months. I can recheck my work by using my cell light under her nail to see where the quick is.


I ordered the dremel on Amazon but my husband says if we walk the dog a lot that concrete should help the nails and we shouldn't need to file them. Is this true?!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

jessiemarielo said:


> I ordered the dremel on Amazon but my husband says if we walk the dog a lot that concrete should help the nails and we shouldn't need to file them. Is this true?!


You will still need to file or trim them. But puppy nails are softer and probably you won’t use the dremel right away. On my minipoo puppy I’m using cat scissors for now. I could never use those on my adult minipoo. Her nails need the dremel. Not sure about spoo puppy nails.

Like the others I follow Ian Dunbars guide to toilet training. We take Theo outside to a patch of grass near the driveway. He’s now 14 weeks old and has learned to sit and wait for the door to open and I give him a release word to go outside. I mention this because slowly you shape the behavior you want while toilet training. I like my dogs to learn to sit at the door and not go out without a release word so when people one to the front door, my dogs don’t run outside. Puppies quickly learn what to do, it just takes them til they are 6 months old until they have neuromuscular control over their bladder and bowel to hold it in


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> I ordered the dremel on Amazon but my husband says if we walk the dog a lot that concrete should help the nails and we shouldn't need to file them. Is this true?!


You and him will still need the dremmel. Concrete alone isn't good enough and their nails grow fast. It's like how brushing your teeth isn't enough. You need to brush and floss. Also, concrete is something you and him will need to be aware of. 1) It will get hot leading into summer. 2) It's less comfortable to walk on then grass; just like how jogging on trails feels nicer then then running on streets. When you hear the clink clink clink sound then it's time for action. 

The process of desensitizing the puppy to the sound and feel of the vibrations of the dremmel will not be easy, but it will get better over time. It'll definitely involve teamwork at first. You and him will appreciate short rounded nails versus long and sharp nails. 

Skyler is SUPER smart smart and like 6 weeks ahead of you with her puppy so all her puppy advice is really fresh. She's in the thick of it.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> You and him will still need the dremmel. Concrete alone isn't good enough and their nails grow fast. It's like how brushing your teeth isn't enough. You need to brush and floss. Also, concrete is something you and him will need to be aware of. 1) It will get hot leading into summer. 2) It's less comfortable to walk on then grass; just like how jogging on trails feels nicer then then running on streets. When you hear the clink clink clink sound then it's time for action.
> 
> The process of desensitizing the puppy to the sound and feel of the vibrations of the dremmel will not be easy, but it will get better over time. It'll definitely involve teamwork at first. You and him will appreciate short rounded nails versus long and sharp nails.
> 
> Skyler is SUPER smart smart and like 6 weeks ahead of you with her puppy so all her puppy advice is really fresh. She's in the thick of it.


Thank you, glad I ordered it! My husband says I'm doing more research on how to raise a dog than I have ever on my kids. Haha 😄


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> Thank you, glad I ordered it! My husband says I'm doing more research on how to raise a dog than I have ever on my kids. Haha 😄


I’m sure he meant it jokingly, but it actually makes sense! We don’t intuitively know how to speak dog or read dogs or give them what they need. Good for you for putting in the work.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

I have still not yet decided on a harness. Looking at the Easy Walk, Kurgo, and K9. Hard to decide, especially since I know pup will grow and I will need to buy another with age. I might pick up an inexpensive one at Marshall's just for puppy phase so he can get used to it, then splurge on a more expensive one later. 

Still unsure about what length leash to purchase, any suggestions? 

I got the crate, playpen, crate mat, some puppy kong chew toys and still shopping around for treats. I am thinking of dried liver treats or just plain boiled chicken. 

I will be using Kirkland dog food since that is what my breeder is using, at least for now and I can adjust later. 

I purchased the #1 All Systems Brush and this dremel for dogs. I feel like I am missing something. Any particular brands on clippers? I will be grooming my dog regularly myself but may take him periodically. 

Oh, I have heard that Poodles tend to get ear infections and that I should purchase ear wipes, such as these by Pet MD. Does anyone here use ear wipes and what are your thoughts about it?

Lastly, regarding treats should I be more cautious on giving a puppy treats such as buy specific treats meant for puppies? 

Thanks all!

P.S. Still need to call/find a vet and insurance, that is next on the list!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> I have still not yet decided on a harness. Looking at the Easy Walk, Kurgo, and K9. Hard to decide, especially since I know pup will grow and I will need to buy another with age. I might pick up an inexpensive one at Marshall's just for puppy phase so he can get used to it, then splurge on a more expensive one later.
> 
> *This is the one I got for Basil as a puppy,
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01IP3O9AK/ref=mobile_oh_details_?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you! I agree with not needing the clippers and/or dremel right away but I just want to know what I need to purchase so I can look out for the products and have them when ready.

I like the harness link you sent me, it looks like it has some cushion for the puppy and thank you for the specifics on the treats!

Jessica


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s Peggy’s old puppy setup. The crate was covered by a thin black blanket at night and during nap times, open only on the couch or wall side for air flow:
> 
> View attachment 475219
> 
> ...


Hi, how did you mount the water bowl on the side? Did you get one of those water bowls that comes with something that mounts it? I seen a few online at Chewy. 

thanks!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Any one else use the ear cleaning solution with cotton balls? I just have a few more things to buy. Ear cleaner, toothpaste and a water bowl. I got a variety of different harnesses from Marshall's for a good price that I am sure the pup will grow out of. Once he is bigger I will splurge on a better brand. I pick up my dog on May 2nd!!


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> Hi, how did you mount the water bowl on the side? Did you get one of those water bowls that comes with something that mounts it? I seen a few online at Chewy.
> 
> thanks!


I ordered a bowl that mounts in crate or x pen on Amazon.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

These days I mostly leave the ears alone unless they look gunky. I might give them a wipe with a cotton ball or Kleenex, but I'm not in there doing serious digging. 

If the ears do look gunky I don't mess around. Early on I tried using home remedies like witch-hazel or vinegar. They didn't keep infections at bay, and they were often uncomfortable for a dog with inflamed ears. This days I use TrizUltra plus Keto as an ear wash. I don't normally like to toss antibiotics around willy-nilly, but yeast infections are a pain to clear up once they take hold.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> Hi, how did you mount the water bowl on the side? Did you get one of those water bowls that comes with something that mounts it? I seen a few online at Chewy.
> 
> thanks!


Yep! I got one at Petco, and then eventually got a larger one from Chewy so I didn’t need to refill it midday. I mounted it inside the crate, making sure it was on the side of the crate that was against the wall. Otherwise, the hardware sticking outside the crate may have been a little tempting to puppy teeth.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Doesn’t look like it’s available at Chewy anymore, but it’s at Petco: https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/lixit-stainless-steel-crock-small-2573902

You probably want stainless steel for a puppy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I got mine at Tractor Supply, it a SST Midwest, 8 cups. It has built in studs and you attach it with wing nuts. They're out of stock online, but here it is. MIDWEST Stainless Steel Snap'y Fit Dog Kennel Bowl, 4-cup - Chewy.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah, I do the cotton ball/ear solution strategy. X2 on treating ears only when necessary. Basil's ears weren't clean from the breeder Day 1. She kept scratching and whining when doing so. 

Basil's playdate had an episode of unclean ears "smelling like death" around 4 months. You see ear issues pop up frequently, so you'll probably need it eventually? Day 1 maybe. 

You could probably use a mixing bowl for a water bowl (and save a few $). You just want something with a wide base.

Toothpaste. You could pick up whatever is generic and cheap. I don't know the point of dog toothpaste other then taste. I'm sure there is "stuff" in it that helps. But, the brushing part is the key. I could probably use chicken broth and Basil will still be a happy girl, and it will still keep the doggy dentist at bay.

You're *good*, stuff wise. You just need a puppy in hand to begin the next chapter.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Y
> 
> Toothpaste. You could pick up whatever is generic and cheap. I don't know the point of dog toothpaste other then taste. I'm sure there is "stuff" in it that helps. But, the brushing part is the key. I could probably use chicken broth and Basil will still be a happy girl, and it will still keep the doggy dentist at bay.


Dog (and cat) toothpaste has been formulated so that it's safe for them to swallow.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi All! We got our dog 3 weeks ago now and he is living a wonderful life. Here are some pics to enjoy. Btw, he keeps biting on my toddlers skirts, dresses or my pants (mainly loose pants, such as pajamas). Any recommendations on how to stop this? Or is it just a puppy phase? We have a ton of Kongs, but he isn't interested in them. I've used puppy treats, kibble, peanut butter (he doesn't seem to care for it), he only is interested in the pieces that fall out, then he moves on...no motivation to get all the food out!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

jessiemarielo said:


> Hi All! We got our dog 3 weeks ago now and he is living a wonderful life. Here are some pics to enjoy. Btw, he keeps biting on my toddlers skirts, dresses or my pants (mainly loose pants, such as pajamas). Any recommendations on how to stop this? Or is it just a puppy phase? We have a ton of Kongs, but he isn't interested in them. I've used puppy treats, kibble, peanut butter (he doesn't seem to care for it), he only is interested in the pieces that fall out, then he moves on...no motivation to get all the food out!


Congratulations on your new puppy. Unfortunately puppy biting is just something you're going.to have to endure for the next 3 months. You can mitigate the problem by diverting your puppy's attention to a toy or another object, but you'll have better luck teaching your toddler to avoid behavior that attracts or excites puppy. It's hard. I know because my son was 4 when we brought Happy home. Good luck, and hang on...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oops! I can’t see your pics.

And Happy’s Dad is right. That’s just life with a puppy. Keep toys of all shapes, sizes, and textures within reach at all times. Redirect by animating the toy in a way that makes it much more exciting than human limbs or clothing. You can make this even more effective by avoiding flappy clothes for now. I pretty much lived in leggings when we first brought Peggy home. Capri leggings are even better.

You’re going to feel like a lot of what you’re doing right now isn’t working, but think of it as an investment. As your puppy matures, he’s going to have a great repertoire of acceptable behaviours to draw on.

The first time Peggy went to excitedly mouth me, but instead raced away and returned with a toy, I was over the moon.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I feel your pain. Our puppy put so many holes in kid clothes! I kept her on a leash at all times around them after the first few holes. No toy is going to be as much fun as a fast, flappy kid in flappy clothes. 🤷‍♀️ I would work on touch, sit, and down when she started wanting to jump on the kids and nip at them.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Starla said:


> I feel your pain. Our puppy put so many holes in kid clothes! I kept her on a leash at all times around them after the first few holes. No toy is going to be as much fun as a fast, flappy kid in flappy clothes. 🤷‍♀️ I would work on touch, sit, and down when she started wanting to jump on the kids and nip at them.


Usually I distract him with a treat and ask him to sit, then give him a treat. They run from him and he thinks they are playing 🤪


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oops! I can’t see your pics.
> 
> And Happy’s Dad is right. That’s just life with a puppy. Keep toys of all shapes, sizes, and textures within reach at all times. Redirect by animating the toy in a way that makes it much more exciting than human limbs or clothing. You can make this even more effective by avoiding flappy clothes for now. I pretty much lived in leggings when we first brought Peggy home. Capri leggings are even better.
> 
> ...


Awww, that's so good to know. I figured it is just a stage but I do have both a 4 year old and 3 year old..who love playing dress up in princess dresses with long capes, so I'm sure you can imagine what my days look like! Capri pants for the next couple months it is!!!


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

Than


Happy'sDad said:


> Congratulations on your new puppy. Unfortunately puppy biting is just something you're going.to have to endure for the next 3 months. You can mitigate the problem by diverting your puppy's attention to a toy or another object, but you'll have better luck teaching your toddler to avoid behavior that attracts or excites puppy. It's hard. I know because my son was 4 when we brought Happy home. Good luck, and hang on...


Thank you. If I can survive two children 1-year apart, I will survive this. Hahaha....thank you. We all love him dearly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love the pics. Now you’ve got me craving puppies _and_ California!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Such an adorable puppy. Yes if you survived two children you will with the puppy too.

Running away excites your puppy and makes them want to play chase and grab. Your kids need to stand still and ignore the puppy. Hard to do when the puppy is nippy, but to continue with this chase game can lead to more problems. There is a place when teaching recall that the kids can run with a toy and when the puppy catches up, they get the toy..... but this is a different behavior than what is happening now.

Puppy is best tethered to you on a leash so you control him. If puppy is tethered to you and the kids stand still, you can entice puppy away with something appropriate to nip such as a chew toy. When you can’t tether puppy to someone responsible, then puppy is in the pen.

As mentioned above have tons of things you can give your puppy to nip instead of you and your clothes. It is a phase that they outgrow, but it will go on for several months so best to have your strategy in place and everyone understands, no running to excite puppy and have toys handy.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Love the pics. Now you’ve got me craving puppies _and_ California!


I cannot complain!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Omg what an adorable fluff ball. 

The kongs - your not wasting money on the kongs. You'll reintroduce them later every few months trying something different. You might not be getting the instant satisfaction, just be patient. You will figure it out. There's someone on here with a suggestion or way to do it and it will work - that's my strategy. The whole "it takes a community to raise a poodle" strategy. You'll feel very grateful for the depth of experience and knowledge of everyone here. You will discover sections of the poodle manual you didn't know existed.

I would suggest instant pot boneless skinless chicken thighs. Wait till their $1/lb then stock up hard. Be aware some dogs have chicken allergies. Basil doesn't but some dogs parents on here omit chicken from their diet for health reasons. We still reuse Basil's 2 puppy kongs frequently even at 1 year old to mix it up. Like children, you rotate old toys and it's like new again to keep them interested. Poodles are a handful but it's worth it.

Peanut butter - Basil didn't love peanut butter as a puppy. I'm not sure how uncommon it is, but you weren't the only one. My best guess is their taste buds change over time. Plus, as puppy's there's so much new world to explore and mouth that peanut butter just isn't high on the priority list. Don't worry about it. Your puppy isn't broken.

I hope that helps.


----------



## jessiemarielo (Jan 10, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Here’s Peggy’s old puppy setup. The crate was covered by a thin black blanket at night and during nap times, open only on the couch or wall side for air flow:
> 
> View attachment 475219
> 
> ...


I bought the same exact set up that you have and my dog just started jumping over the pen part! Did Peggy ever do this? I think my dog has a slight case of separation anxiety  He will jump out and just hang out by my feet or at night he will go to sleep in there then in the middle of the night I feel him crawl onto my bed!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

jessiemarielo said:


> I bought the same exact set up that you have and my dog just started jumping over the pen part! Did Peggy ever do this? I think my dog has a slight case of separation anxiety  He will jump out and just hang out by my feet or at night he will go to sleep in there then in the middle of the night I feel him crawl onto my bed!


Nope, she didn’t do that. But I introduced her to it verrrry slowly, and rewarded her for staying away from the sides of the pen. This process was doubly important, as she could also jump our backyard fence if she really wanted to. I wanted her to know that good things happened if she stayed behind a barrier or inside an enclosure.

At night she was (and still is) closed into her crate with a small meal and fresh water. The rule is she always has to go in with just a verbal command. We never physically put her in there. This rule forced us to make the crate (and keep the crate) an inviting space for her.

Definitely took some effort during early adolescence when she started “questioning” everything we asked her to do. That’s an opportunity, though, to explain in poodley terms why it’s a _good_ thing to do the right thing. Now she runs in there on her own and sometimes even lingers there in the morning when we open it up for the day. It’s her dark, safe, happy place.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Is your poodle sleeping in your bed a firm boundary in your house? 

They're really nice for the winter time, but rules are rules.


----------

